# Texas clubs



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey, thats right I'm the new guy. I am in San Antonio and lookin to find some clubs near by. Anyone know of any??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Hey, thats right I'm the new guy. I am in San Antonio and lookin to find some clubs near by. Anyone know of any?? *


Welcome!

Check here for a club to join...

http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=125

So where in San Antonio are you? We should meet up...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Hey, thats right I'm the new guy. I am in San Antonio and lookin to find some clubs near by. Anyone know of any?? *


Hey man, welcome to the board!
I'm in TopNotch but most of our Texas members
are in Dallas... 

Try getting in touch with George from N.I.O.
They're mostly in Houston, but H-Town's closer
to you than Dallas. 

Hey Altima Moderators, move this thread over to
the South/Southeast forum where it'll get more exposure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

HEy do you HOUSTON, TEXAS peepz know wher ei can take my CAI to get installed at? I have a 03 se-r and just got my intake and was curious on taking it to somewhere where they can do it professionally and at a good cost. Someone please help me out..thanks...


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Alty02,
Congrats on your Nissan! Well, there are several clubs to choose from, which are all great. Our club - TEAM N.I.O. - has a chapter in San Antonio. Basically, we have a chapter in each and every major city in Texas. You can come visit us at teamnio.com where we have some info and a forum for you to peruse at your pleasure. 

Krazydza,
There's lots of places to install your CAI. If you need some help post up on our teamnio.com forum. 

Alex,
when are you coming down to Houston? I was actually in Dallas a few hours ago but I'm back. Hey you free on Aug 16th?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> * Alex,
> when are you coming down to Houston? I was actually in Dallas a few hours ago but I'm back. Hey you free on Aug 16th? *


George,
August 16th, ehh? It's possible...what cha got in mind?

As far as Alty02 goes...he's a friend of mine and
is well aware of all the Texas
clubs now....this thread has been resurected from the
grave...check the post dates, lol...


----------



## Spec_V_kid (Jul 28, 2003)

krazydza said:


> *HEy do you HOUSTON, TEXAS peepz know wher ei can take my CAI to get installed at? I have a 03 se-r and just got my intake and was curious on taking it to somewhere where they can do it professionally and at a good cost. Someone please help me out..thanks... *


I can help u install ur CAI for Free... I did nine spec V and couple of my friend's car, never have any problem so far........


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

Matt, what kind of CAI did you get??


----------



## Spec_V_kid (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh, I am a cheap azz buster, so I got MR G2 cai for about 80bucks and then a K&N filter for 40 bucks... It works pretty good on my spec, the MR pipe wont heat up like others, and the K&N just kicks Azzzzzes all the time....
Matt


----------

